# IRC-Bouncer einrichten



## Xo-mate (31. März 2006)

Ja, wie der Titel schon sagt:
Ich möchte gernen einen bzw. mehrere Bouncer bei uns aufm Server laufen lassen nur hab ich das Problem, dass ich das tortz Tutorials im Internet nicht hinkriege.
Ich bräuchte also entweder einen, der mir das macht oder einen der mir das von Anfang an schritt für Schritt erklärt.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## DonMarkeZ (2. April 2006)

Ich gehe nun mal davon aus, dass du einen PsyBNC einrichten möchtest.

Zuerst solltest du einen neuen Benutzer anlegen. Zum Beispiel den Benutzer PsyBNC oder etwas ähnliches, was du dir merken kannst.


```
useradd -m PsyBNC
```

Danach musst du, ein für dich einfach zu merkendes, Passwort für diesen Benutzer anlegen (Ich gehen immernoch davon aus das der Benutzer PsyBNC heißt)


```
passwd PsyBNC
```

Nach dieser Eingabe solltest du die Frage nach einem neuen Passwort bekommen, welches du dann anschließend eingibst (Das Passwort wird bei der eingabe NICHT angezeigt ! Ausserdem benötigt das System eine zweite Eingabe des Passwortes !  Also solltest du dich nicht wundern  ) 

Nachdem der Benutzer angelegt wurde und du das Passwort geändert hast, solltest du dich in diesen einloggen, da wir das für diesen Benutzer ja installieren und einrichten wollen (Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du weißt wie man sich in einen anderen Benutzer einloggt).

Jetz brauchen wir zuerst den PsyBNC. Den können wir uns downloaden indem wir 


```
wget http://psybnc.info/download/beta/psyBNC-2.3.2-7.tar.gz
```

eingeben (sollte dieser Link nicht funktionieren, dann musst du dir einen anderen suchen. Dies sollte allerdings kein Problem darstellen, da es diese wie Sand am Meer gibt. Ich sag nur http://www.google.de  )

Ist der Download beendet und der Quellcode des PsyBNC auf deinem Server, so müssen wir erstmal alles entpacken:


```
tar xvfz psyBNC-2.3.2-7.tar.gz
```

Nachdem der Server alles entpackt hat, müssen wir als nächstes in das Verzeichnis des PsyBNC wechseln.


```
cd psybnc
```

Jetzt befinden wir uns im Verzeichnis des PsyBNC. Da wir den PsyBNC auch nutzen wollen, wäre es nun an der Zeit den PsyBNC einzurichten. Dies geschieht indem wir 


```
make menuconfig
```

eingeben. Es sollte sich nun eine Grafische Oberfläche bei dir öffnen, mit der du alle Einstellungen verändern und den PsyBNC deinen Wünschen anpassen kannst. Solltest du keine Grafische Oberfläche erhalten, so fehlt dir eine spezielle Programmierungsbibliothek, die sich "ncurses" nennt. Diese muss, wenn sie nicht bereits vorhanden, vom root systemweit installiert werden, damit jeder Benutzer es benutzen kann und du die Grafische Oberfläche sehen kannst  . (Allerding gehe ich davon aus das alles installiert ist)

Zunächst gehst du mit den Pfeiltasten auf _Compiling Options_. Dort kannst du jegliche Einstellungen die den PsyBNC betreffen einstellen. Bei den Einstellungen kann ich dir allerdings nicht helfen, da ich nicht weiß was du mit den BNC's machen möchtest. An deiner stelle würde ich zunächst alles so lassen wie es ist, und die Option _Support oIdent_ aktivieren. Dies ist wichtig, damit du auch mehr als 5 BNC's nutzen kannst, dafür benötigst du allerding einen sogenannten Trust (Hilfe dazu gibt es unter http://www.quakenet.org) und natürlich den oIdent (gibt es auch massig Tutorials im Inet) . Im oberen Teil der Grafischen Oberfläche findest du eine Options bei der _Maximum Users : 3_ steht. Solltest du allerdings mehr Benutzer anlegen wollen, so musst du diese Zahl der Benutzerzahl anpassen.

So weit so gut ! Hast du deine Einstellungen getroffen, so machen wir uns an das Kompilieren ! Dies geschieht indem wir 


```
make
```

in die Shell eingeben. Uns werden viele Kryptische Zeichen ausgegeben, dies hat allerdings nichts zu bedeuten, ausser es wäre eine Fehlermeldung dabei.

Nach einer gewissen Zeit (1-2 Min schätzungsweise), wäre der PsyBNC startbereit. Allerdings würde uns das nichts bringen, da ja noch keine User angelegt wurden bzw. Server zu denen der PsyBNC connecten soll. Also müssen wir weitere Einstellungen übernehmen und dies wie folgt mit:


```
make menuconfig
```

Diesmal allerdings müssen wir nach _Bouncer-Config_. Danach gehen wir nach _Listening Ports_ ( da musst du eingeben unter welchem Port dein PsyBNC erreichbar sein soll) und geben da den gewünschten Port ein, z.B. 54620. Hast du deine Portwahl getroffen, so gibst du als nächstes einen BNC Namen deiner Wahl ein. Hat das alles geklappt, so legen wir mal einen neuen Benutzer an. Wie nicht schwer zu erraten klickst du hierfür auf _Users_. Da gibst du dann deine Einstellungen, wie Login, Nick, etc. ein. Jetz brauchen wir natürlich noch einen IRC Server. Dazu gehen wir auf _Servers_ und geben dort _de.quakenet.org 6667_ ein (oder einen anderen IRC-Server). Um nun die Oberfläche zu verlassen auf EXIT klicken und wenn nicht angezeigt die ESC Taste benutzen. 

Es ist geschafft ! Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den PsyBNC in betrieb nehmen


```
./psybnc
```

und fertig sind wir !
Du musst jetzt nur noch im IRC deine Logindaten für den BNC eintragen und schon kannst du mit deinem BNC im IRC dein Unwesen treiben  (Ich nehme mal an das du dich bereits schlau darüber gemacht hast und erkläre den Login in einen BNC hier nicht).

Sollten dennoch Fragen offen sein stelle sie und wir werden versuchen dir zu helfen  

MfG


----------



## Xo-mate (2. April 2006)

Danke für diese Dummie-Erklärung 
Für mich persönlich zwar zu Dummiehaft, aber anderen wird das mit sicherheit weiterhelfen.
Jetzt gucke ich mal ob ich ins IRC komme


----------



## DonMarkeZ (2. April 2006)

> Ich bräuchte also entweder einen, der mir das macht oder einen der mir das von Anfang an schritt für Schritt erklärt.



Also für mich hört sich das an, als hättest du nach so einer Anleitung gesucht


----------



## Xo-mate (2. April 2006)

war ja auch gut so


----------



## nov-max (10. April 2006)

jo erstmal ne gute erklärung ..hb auch alles so gemacht und läuft auch ...nur beim login per mirc zum bouncer sagt der mir immer falsches pw ? ..habs aber überprüft und alles ..kann mir jemand helfen ?

SG Max


----------



## Xo-mate (11. April 2006)

Ich habs auch gemacht, aber es lief auch nicht so wirklich richtig.
Ich konnte zwar auf den Bouncer connecten, aber dann nicht weiter ins Quakenet.
Einer, der mir das machen wollte, meinte es fehle oidentd - hab ich auch versucht zu installieren, aber nicht hingekriegt. Sofern mir das keiner macht, muss ich das leider aufgeben.
Sollte mir das jemand machen, kriegt er nen Bouncer ab  (ja ich weiß, eigentlich keine große Gegenleistung)


----------



## DonMarkeZ (11. April 2006)

Hi,
zuerst einmal zu nov-max:
Hast du überprüft ob das Passwort was du in die Config geschrieben hast richtig ist ? Wenn nicht überprüfe dies noch einmal (einfach mit _make menuconfig_ ). Dort sollten anstelle des von dir gesetzten Passwortes kryptische Zeichen sein. Sollten diese nicht dort stehen sondern das Passwort was du gesetzt hast, verlässt du die Grafische Oberfläche und gibst dort _make_ ein. Eventuell musst du das noch einmal kompilieren. Danach wie gewohnt den BNC starten. 

Dann zu Xo-mate: Ich hoffe du hast einen Server angegeben ! Wenn nicht kannst du auch nicht connecten ! Wenn du auf dem BNC bist per IRC gib mal _/addserver de.quakenet.org:6667_ ein dann müsste dein Problem eigentlich behoben sein 
MfG

edit:
@nov-max:
Du solltest ja eigentlich der Groß- und Kleinschreibung mächtig sein  Leider ist alles klein zu schreiben nicht gestattet (siehe Nutzungsregeln). Aber da es dein erster Beitrag war und es anscheinend niemand bemerkt hat, hast du nochmal Glück gehabt .....ich hatte nicht so viel Glück wie du 

@Xo-mate:
oIdent brauchst du nur, wenn du meh als 5 BNC's über deinen Server laufen lassen willst (ohne oIdent gibt es kein Trust). Wenn es soweit ist und du einen oIdent installieren willst, es jedoch nicht schaffst, poste das hier und ich werde dir ein weiteres mal eine Dummieerklärung hier abliefern  .


----------



## Blubberkopf (1. Mai 2006)

Joar ich hätte gerne ne Dummieanleitung zu oIdent . Bitte!


----------



## DonMarkeZ (2. Mai 2006)

Dann sollst du sie auch bekommen 

Fangen wir mal an.

Zunächst loggst du dich wie gewohnt über SSH z.B. als *root* auf deinen Server ein! Das is wichtig, da wir die Software für alle Benutzer installieren wollen. 
Also unter root installieren.
Dafür müssen wir aber zunächst in das Verzeichnis wechseln, was wir so machen:


```
cd /usr/local/src/
```

Somit befinden wir uns in dem Verzeichnis /usr/local/src/ und brauchen als nächstes mal die Software an sich. Diese beschaffen wir uns der Einfachheit halber aus dem Internet und lassen diese von unserem Server herunterladen.


```
wget http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ojnk/oidentd-2.0.7.tar.gz
```
(Ich werde diese Seite als Beispiel hier angeben, was nicht heißt das es immer die neuste Version ist. Wenn mal eine neue Version rauskommt ->PM an mich .Wenn der Link nicht mehr geht  da findet man massig!)

So die Software hätten wir bereits, aber nur als komprimiertes Päckchen. Dieses muss zunächst entpackt werden bevor wir weiter machen. (Ich weiß ich hätte es während des Downloads auch entpacken können aber das soll ja für Anfänger sein und denke, dass das einfacher zunächst ist  )


```
tar xfvz oidentd-2.0.7.tar.gz
```

Im Prinzip benötigen wir die oidentd-2.0.7.tar.gz Datei nun nicht mehr und können diese Entfernen. Wer das nicht möchte lässt es halt bleiben !


```
rm -r oidentd-2.0.7.tar.gz
```

Jetz wechseln wir in das Verzeichnis oidentd-2.0.7


```
cd oidentd-2.0.7
```

Nun fangen wir mit den Voreinstellungen an ! Wer sich allerdings erstmal alle Einstelungsparameter ansehen möchte, verwendet am besten:


```
./configure --help
```

Dort sind alle Parameter aufgelistet die man einstellen kann.
Ich gehe nun davon aus das wir keinen Router betreiben geschweigedenn IPv6 nutzen.Man kann natürlich auch nur den einzelnen Befehl benutzen, ohne die Parameter zu Setzen.


```
./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --disable-masq --disable-nat --disable-ipv6
```

Nach einigen Prüfungen und einer kleinen Kaffeepause geht es auch schon weiter. Der nächste Schritt wird das Kompilieren sein, welches wir so einleiten:


```
make
```

Zum guten Schluss kommt noch ein Befehl mit dem wir nun den oident installieren werden.


```
make install
```

Sollte ein "Error" erscheinen am Ende, könnt ihr sicher sein, dass was schief gelaufen ist. Sollten jedoch "Warnings" kommen ignoriert diese einfach.

Hat alles geklappt läuft der oident ! Aber das war noch nicht alles, wäre ja auch schön gewesen wenn, aber wir müssen den PsyBNC & den oident konfigurieren ! 

ACHTUNG!! DIE NÄCHSTEN BEFEHLE NICHT ALS ROOT SONDERN ALS NORMALER USER AUSFÜHREN

Wir wechseln nachdem wir uns in den User eingeloggt haben mit dem wir den PsyBNC ausführen in das Verzeichnis des PsyBNC.
(Das werde ich jetzt nich weiter erläutern wie man das macht, da jeder der einen oident braucht einen psybnc installiert haben sollte....)

Nun kommen wir zum konfigurieren des PsyBNC. Als erstes müssen wir dafür 


```
make clean
```

eingeben und danach 


```
make menuconfig
```

ausführen um dort den _oident support_ zu aktivieren (unter _Compiling Options_)!
Haben wir das nun gemacht müssen wir wieder


```
make
```

eingeben. Jetzt noch den PsyBNC neu starten ( kill -9 `cat psybnc.pid` ).

Nun kümmern wir uns um die oidentd.conf. Diese finden wir im Verzeichnis _/etc/oidentd.conf_ ( für Gentoo _/etc/conf.d/oidentd.conf_ ) Besteht diese bereits, überschreiben wir alles. Besteht diese noch nicht erstellen wir eine ^^ Ich werde die oidentd.conf im vi (Editor unter Linux) öffnen. Wer einen anderen dazu nimmt kann das natürlich auch machen. Oder benutzt notepad2, dass Programm kann gleich im unix-Format abspeichern (  ). Also öffnen wir z.B. den vi 


```
vi /etc/oidentd.conf
```


```
default {
        default {
                deny spoof
                deny spoof_all
                deny spoof_privport
                allow random_numeric
                allow numeric
                allow hide
        }
}
user root {
        default {
                force reply "UNKNOWN"
        }
}


user bouncers {
        default {
                allow spoof
                allow spoof_all
                allow random
                allow hide
        }
}
```

Das bedeutet, dass kein User die Antwort des ident-Services fälschen darf. Sollte jedoch eine Anfrage gesendet werden, welche vom root gesendet wurde, so bekommt er als Antwort _UKNOWN_. Aber der Systembenutzer _bouncer_ hat spezielle Rechte, er darf IDENT-Anfragen fälschen; das sogenannte Spoofen. Verwaltet ihr euren Bouncer unter einem anderen User, müsst ihr diesen anstelle von bouncer eintragen. Heißt mein User z.B. bnc so muss ich oben nicht bouncer reinschreiben sondern bnc. Denke das sollte jetzt klar sein ^^

So nun werden wir den oident ins Rollen bringen; sprich, wir starten ihn. Dazu müssen wir uns mal wieder als root einloggen und geben dies hier in die Shell ein:


```
oidentd -u nobody -g nobody
```

Bekommt ihr Debian User nun eine fehler meldung müsst ihr halt dies eingeben:


```
oidentd -u nobody -g nogroup
```

Damit der PsyBNC und der oident auch kommunizieren können, benötigen wir die datei _.oidentd.conf_ (/home/bouncers/.oidentd.conf liegt evtl. in einem anderen Verzeichnis).
Auf den *.* achten  Also nicht verwechseln ! ihr braucht beide Dateien. Nun denn, wir müssen nun dem PsyBNC unter die Arme greifen mit der .oidentd.conf. Dies geschieht so:


```
touch ~bnc/.oidentd.conf
```
(~bnc durch das home-Verzeichnis des bouncers ersetzen)

Danach:


```
chown bouncers:nobody ~bouncers/.oidentd.conf
```
Debian-User wieder _nobody_ durch _nogroup_ ersetzen ^^
und darauf folgt:


```
chmod 640 ~bouncers/.oidentd.conf
```

Wenn du nun 


```
ps aux | grep oidentd
```

eingibst solltest du etwas ähnliches angezeigt bekommen:

_nobody     31920  0.0  0.0   1488   484 pts/4    S+   23:59   0:00 grep oidentd_

Wenn du nun im IRC bist und einen WHOIS auf dich selber machst müsste da eigentlich 

DeinNick@DeinHost.de stehen und *nicht* ~DeinNick@DeinHost.de ! Denn sonst läuft der oident nicht.

Das sollte hoffentlich genügen um einen oident zu installieren unter Linux.

P.S.
Debian-User wären hiermit schneller bedient 

```
apt-get install oidentd
```

und Gentoo-User hiermit:

```
emerge oidentd
```

MfG


----------



## Blubberkopf (2. Mai 2006)

Boar, klasse!! Vielen Dank!!


----------



## DeBatman (3. Mai 2006)

erstmal danke für das klasse tutorial.

Hab mein Problem doch selber lösen können *g*
Man sollte halt nicht versuchen 3 mal den selben psyBNC starten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DeBatman


----------



## DonMarkeZ (3. Mai 2006)

Kein Problem ^^
Deshalb heißt es ja "User helfen Usern"


----------



## Blubberkopf (7. Mai 2006)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich ncurses installiere?


----------



## cYpe-TM (25. Mai 2006)

wie kann man den bnc wieder deaktivieren, damit ich ihn wieder vom server löschen kann und neu installieren kann

bitte schnelle antwort.

mfg
cYpe-TM


----------



## DonMarkeZ (25. Mai 2006)

Hi,
damit:

```
kill -9 `cat psybnc.pid`
```
den Prozess killen und danach per

```
rm -r psybnc
```
den Ordner löschen.
MfG

Edit: Wobei "psybnc" der Ordnername ist und angeglichen werden muss.


----------



## cYpe-TM (26. Mai 2006)

Danke!
Hier


----------



## cYpe-TM (27. Mai 2006)

Welche BNC's sind die besten
Und kann man "psyBNC" öfters als 1mal einrichten Oder auch andere BNC'sWenn ja wie geht das

mfg
cYpe-TM


----------



## DonMarkeZ (28. Mai 2006)

Für mich persönlich sind PsyBNC die besten und man kann die auch mehrmals installieren (unter Linux einfach einen neuen User anlegen)


----------



## fliegenputzy (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
erstmal nen riesen lob für die Tuts, super geschrieben, bin selbst ich mit klar gekommen!
Allerdings haben wir nun nen neuen Root und da ist kein ncurses drauf?!  

Wie bekommt man das denn drauf?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Zum Beispiel so:

```
wget ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.5.tar.gz
tar -xzf ncurses-5.5.tar.gz
cd ncurses-5.5
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
make install
```

Oder, falls vorhanden, ueber das distributionseigene Paketmanagement installieren, oder eben ein Binary-Paket fuer die jeweilige Distribution runterladen.

Nachtrag: Falls wget nicht vorhanden ist gibt es natuerlich auch noch andere Moeglichkeiten an die Datei zu kommen, aber das ist sicherlich bereits klar.


----------



## fliegenputzy (16. Juni 2006)

hmm... naja bekannt ist wenig^^! Habe das erste mal mitm root zu tun, hat sonst ein anderer bei uns gemacht^^!

bei mir kommt bei dem installen:

```
Configuring NCURSES 5.5 ABI 5 (Fri Jun 16 04:29:25 CEST 2006)
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
Configuring for linux-gnuoldld
checking for prefix... /usr
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
```

was bedeutet das?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Das bedeutet, dass Du keinen C-Compiler hast.

Welche Distribution laeuft auf dem Server?


----------



## fliegenputzy (16. Juni 2006)

Auf dem Server ist angeblich Debian 3.1 drauf!
Und Plesk 7.5R


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Dann installier die Software besser ueber apt.
Da Du keinen C-Compiler hast hast Du ansonsten eh ein Problem, denn ohne C-Compiler kannst Du die Software nicht kompilieren. Und den C-Compiler runter zu laden bringt auch nichts, denn dieser muss ja auch kompiliert werden.

Dementsprechend, einfach das distributionseigene Paketmanagement, in diesem Falle apt, nutzen.


----------



## fliegenputzy (16. Juni 2006)

Wo ist ja fast wien Chat hier !

Ok nen bissel hab ich ja verstanden^^!

Hab schon versucht was über Plesk zu installn, aber da steig ich ja noch weniger durch als durch die console^^!

Ist auch glaub ich etwas zu big um hier zu erklären^^!

Ich versuch mal nen bissel rum!

Falls du ICQ hast, meine nummer ist 229213802 

Sonst platzt das Forum nachher 

schonmal THX für die schnellen antworten!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Ich sitz grad im Buero, da ist nix mit ICQ. 

ncurses muesstest Du mittels apt wahrscheinlich so installieren koennen (ganz sicher bin ich nicht, nutze kein Debian):

```
apt-get install ncurses
```
Oder so aehnlich. Am besten mal die man-Pages zu apt-get durchwuehlen.


----------



## fliegenputzy (16. Juni 2006)

Ah habs etwas spät gesehen, okay in Hong-Kong ists etwas früher(später) !

Naja um 5 uhr morgens sitz ich an diesem sche** Root OMG!

ich versuch mal weiter^^!

Ansonsten bekommt T-Offline ne nette mail^^!

THX


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo,



			
				fliegenputzy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab schon versucht was über Plesk zu installn, aber da steig ich ja noch weniger durch als durch die console^^!


Am besten mal das Debian Anwenderhandbuch durcharbeiten. Sollte man eigentlich sinnigerweise schon tun, bevor man einen Rootserver in Betrieb nimmt. Man will es den Spammern ja nicht unnötig leicht machen…

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## fliegenputzy (16. Juni 2006)

Ich werd glaub ich erstmal studieren gehen^^!

Aber eine frage noch, wie kann ich eine SQL datenbank per console erstellen?

Oh mein Gott, ich geh kaputt mit dem teil !


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Mit *mysql -u root -p* kannst Du den CommandLine-Client fuer MySQL aufrufen. Du wirst (wegen -p) dann nach dem Passwort fuer root gefragt (wenn Du mit einem anderen User arbeiten willst/musst einfach root gegen den entsprechenden Usernamen austauschen) und kannst dann SQL-Befehle abgeben.


----------



## fliegenputzy (16. Juni 2006)

Danke hat geklappt!

Ich geh erstmal pennen, bin seit Mittwoch mittag an dem teil dran^^!

Naja immerhin die Gamerserver und Voip server gehen!

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Nichts zu danken. Und schlaf gut.


----------



## fliegenputzy (16. Juni 2006)

Ähm ich wollte nun mit einem Programm auf meine DB zugreifen aber der kann nicht connecten!

Wie finde ich den Port raus auf dem der Server läuft?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juni 2006)

Was fuer eine DB? MySQL? MySQL laeuft ist in der Regel ueber TCP/3306 erreichbar.
Falls Du auf eine PostgreSQL-Datenbank zugreifen willst duerftest Du diese ueber TCP/5432 erreichen koennen.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (18. Juni 2006)

Ich will ja nix sagen deshalb das Schild ^^ (Das wollt ich schon immer mal machen ^^ )  

Ich dachte hier wird über das Einrichten von BNC's gesprochen 
Ne Spaß bei Seite, macht doch bitte das nächste mal ein neues Thema auf. 
Danke.
Gruss


----------



## DOFC (5. September 2006)

Also erstmal Danke dür die klasse Arbeit hier. Ich denke ich würde es hinbekommen, aber es scheitert an einem einfachen Punkt:

Wie kann ich mich als User anmelden Wenn ich einen erstellt habe.


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du weißt wie man sich in einen anderen Benutzer einloggt).



Das weiß ich leider nicht. Habe im Moment einen VServer von Strato als Testserver um einfach mal ein wenig zu probieren. Zum Einloggen als Root benutzte ich das Proggie: Putty und um auf den Server zu gelangen das Proggie: WinSCP

Also es würde mir sehr helfen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich mich als User und nicht als root anmelden kann.

auch bestimmt Erklärungen wie das -m beim Useranlegen. Habe schon gegoogeld aber ein -m noch nicht gefunden.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## DonMarkeZ (5. September 2006)

Hi,
nachdem du den User per Root erstellt hast ( useradd name [name=dein Wunschname]), musst du ihm erstmal ein Passwort zuweisen:

```
passwd name
```
Dies musst du dann durch doppelte Eingabe bestätigen.
Danach über 

```
su name
```
in den User einloggen.

Wenn du auch gleich ein Home-Verzeichnis für den neuen User anlegen willst:

```
useradd -m name
```

Gruss


----------



## DOFC (5. September 2006)

Alles klar. Danke hat soweit geplant.

Wenn ich jetzt den BNC starte mit ./psybnc

kommt bei einer Meldung:
Kofigurations-Datei: psybnc.conf
Sprach-Datei: psyBNC Sprachen-Datei - Deutsch
Kein Logfile angegeben, logge in log/psybnc.log 
*Kann keine Listener anlegen .. Abbruch*

Kann das der Fehler sein, das ich mich nicht einloggen kann sondern er immer sagt Benutztername oder PW falsch

Update:
Nun sieht es so aus:
`-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=tCl=-'
Kofigurations-Datei: psybnc.conf
Sprach-Datei: psyBNC Sprachen-Datei - Deutsch
Kein Logfile angegeben, logge in log/psybnc.log
Listener angelegt auf: 81.xxx.137.xxx port 33137
psyBNC2.3.2-7-cBtITLdDMSoNpE gestarted (PID 23793)

Trotzdem bekomme ich immer noch den Fehler mit dem Benutzernamen oder PW. Kann mich also immer noch nicht connecten. Ich sehe das doch richtig, dass ich das PW was ich beim User eingegeben habe, dann in den mirc eintragen muss wenn ich den Server erstelle? Oder sehe ich das falsch

Gruß


----------



## DonMarkeZ (5. September 2006)

Da gehe ich mal stark von aus !
1.
Hast du versucht das PW zu ändern und dann wieder alles per _make_ kompiliert ? (Es sollte so sein, dass wenn du dich auf den PsyBNC per _make menuconfig_ einloggst und dann einen User auswählst, dass du dann das PW für den User nur cryptisch angezeigt und nicht ausgeschrieben zu sehen bekommst. Ist dies nicht gegeben: PW neu setzen und anschließend _make_ ausführen !! *VORHER PSYBNC BEENDEN *)

2.
Verscuch mal den PsyBNC einfach neu zu starten _kill -9 `cat psybnc.pid`_

Gruss


----------



## DOFC (5. September 2006)

Ah sorry.

Ne habe den zum laufen gebracht .

Sorry hatte ich jetzt vergessen zu erwähnen .

Danke trotzdem. Suche jetzt halt ein Webinterface für BNC. Habe das bcwi gefunden, bekomme es aber nicht installiert.

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp


----------



## biggy74 (24. September 2006)

hallo
ich hab alles gemacht wie beschrieben nur wenn ich make menuconfig eingebe kommt das:

Initializing Menu-Configuration using Curses
 Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
Using existent configuration File.
 Running Autoconfig.
System: Linux
Socket Libs: Internal.
Environment: Internal.
Time-Headers: in time.h and sys/time.h
Byte order: Big Endian.
IPv6-Support: Yes.
async-DNS-Support: No, using blocking DNS.
SSL-Support: No openssl found. Get openssl at http://www.openssl.org
Creating Makefile
 Creating Menu, please wait.
This needs the curses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work.
make: *** [menuconfig-curses] Fehler 1


was muss ich machen?
kann mir einer bitte helfen?

Danke im Vorraus..

MFG


----------



## DonMarkeZ (24. September 2006)

Dann fehlt dir wie im Tutorial geschrieben ncurses !
Aber is nich weiter schlimm dann installieren wir das halt 

Als erstes solltest du dich unter root einloggen da wir ncurses systemweit installieren werden. Danach in das Verzeichnis wechseln wo wir ncurses systemweit installieren werden.

```
cd /usr/local/src/
```
Nun ncurses runterladen:

```
wget http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.4.tar.gz
```
Is das auch erledigt das File entpacken:

```
tar xfz ncurses-5.4.tar.gz
```
Und ins neue Verzeichnis wechseln:

```
cd ncurses-5.4
```
Jetz noch Quelltext übersetzen:

```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```


```
make
```


```
make install
```

Wenn keinerlei Fehler angezeigt wurde sollte das Problem wegen ncurses gelöst sein 

P.S.
Debian User:

```
apt-get install libncurses5-dev
```

Gentoo User:

```
emerge ncurses
```

Gruss


----------



## Eddi_X (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi freaks... erstmal ein dickes lob ! für die Hilfe,doch leider bekomme ich nach dem  ausführen  auf meinen root auf dem Debian Sarge installiert ist folgenden fehler:

xxxx@xxxx:~/psybnc$ make menuconfig
Initializing Menu-Configuration
 Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
Using existent configuration File.
 Running Autoconfig.
System: Linux
Socket Libs: Internal.
Environment: Internal.
Time-Headers: in time.h and sys/time.h
Byte order: Big Endian.
IPv6-Support: Yes.
async-DNS-Support: Yes.
SSL-Support: No openssl found. Get openssl at http://www.openssl.org
Creating Makefile
 Creating Menu, please wait.
This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
make: *** [menuconfig] Fehler 1
xxxx@xxxx:~/psybnc$

was mache ich falsch oder was fehlt ,so das ich ein bnc installieren kann

DANKE !


----------



## DonMarkeZ (2. Oktober 2006)

Du hast den selber Fehler wie biggy74 ! 
Hättest dir ja mal die mühe machen können 2Posts vorher nachzulesen 
Also musst du nur ncurses installieren und es sollte laufen !
->Siehe meinen vorherigen Post !

Gruss


----------



## Eddi_X (3. Oktober 2006)

Ja sorry hab erst später unten gesehn das es schon mehr Seiten über dieses Thema gibt

Nun rennt der BNC  !! 

wie ich diesen wieder beende hab ich auch hier gefunden   ! kill -9 `cat psybnc.pid`     


Danke für die schnelle hilfe !!


nun gehts rann ein eggdrop zu installieren, mal shn ob es da auch ein Tut gibt


----------



## DonMarkeZ (7. Oktober 2006)

Also ich weiß wie man einen Eggdropp installiert ^^


----------



## Vassi (16. Oktober 2006)

HI@ll

erst mal richtig n1 die tuts. Aber (das berühmte), ich finde die .oident.conf nich, habe auch per MC dannach suchen lassen 0 treffer. 

Laufen tut der Prozess das sehe ich im top und im Webmin.

Wo kann sie nur stecken

Habe Suse Linux 9.0 auf root.

Gruss

EDIT:

Hat sich erledigt ^^

Vassi


----------



## DeOtt (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und auch neu in der Linux und Root Welt.

Ich möchte bzw. ich war dabei ncurses auf dem Linux suse 10 Root zu installieren, aber es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
linux:~ # wget ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.5.tar.gz
--15:04:19--  ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/ncurses/ncurses-5.5.tar.gz
           => `ncurses-5.5.tar.gz'
Resolving ftp.gnu.org... 199.232.41.7
Connecting to ftp.gnu.org|199.232.41.7|:21... connected.
Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!
==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /gnu/ncurses ... done.
==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR ncurses-5.5.tar.gz ... done.
Length: 2,314,030 (2.2M) (unauthoritative)

100%[====================================>] 2,314,030    621.01K/s    ETA 00:00

15:04:24 (619.61 KB/s) - `ncurses-5.5.tar.gz' saved [2314030]

linux:~ # tar -xzf ncurses-5.5.tar.gz
linux:~ # cd ncurses-5.5
linux:~/ncurses-5.5 # ./configure --prefix=/usr
Configuring NCURSES 5.5 ABI 5 (Thu Oct 26 15:05:22 MDT 2006)
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
Configuring for linux-gnu
checking for prefix... /usr
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
```


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,



DeOtt hat gesagt.:


> ```
> checking for gcc... no
> checking for cc... no
> checking for cc... no
> ...


Wenn du ein C-Programm kompilieren willst, brauchst du einen C-Kompiler. Du musst also einen solchen installieren (z.B. den, der bei der GCC dabei ist).

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## DeOtt (26. Oktober 2006)

gibt es dazu auchnoch ein Tutorial bzw. HowTo? Ich hab davon noch garkeine Ahnung


//edit: Okay, gefunden und besiegt


----------



## Gruberchen (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

nach längerer Zeit habe ich hier nun auch ein Problem mit psyBNC und oIdentd: Wenn ich den psyBNC ohne oIdentd-Support starte, läuft alles prima. Starte ich den psyBNC aber mit oIdentd-Support, schmiert er ab. In der log/psybnc.conf steht:


```
Sun Dec 17 09:09:49 :Listener angelegt auf: xx.xx.xx.xx port xxxx
Sun Dec 17 09:09:49 :Lade alle Nutzer..
Sun Dec 17 09:09:49 :psyBNC2.3.2-7-cBtITLdDMSoNp gestarted (PID :11330)
Sun Dec 17 09:09:54 :Programm Kontext : src/psybnc.c/main Zeile 295
Sun Dec 17 09:09:54 :SEGMENTZUGRIFFSVERLETZUNG - Absturz
```

Der oIdentd läuft, alle benötigten Dateien (/etc/oidentd.conf sowie /home/benutzer/.oidentd.conf) wurden angelegt.

Ich werde aus dem Fehler einfach nicht schlau .. hab psyBNC schon mehrmals wieder runtergehauen, neu gemacht .... hilft nichts.


----------



## Gruberchen (17. Dezember 2006)

*Problem gelöst*

Hab eine Lösung aus einem anderen Forum genommen, seitdem geht es. Hier die Lösung:



			
				RootUser hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hatte das selbe problem, und da das forum hier so nett ist das man sich nicht anmelden muss hier die lösung Wink
> 
> im psybnc verzeichnis die datei src/p_server.c öffnen. ca bei zeile 1435 sollte sich ein
> Code:
> ...


----------



## NonSense (29. März 2007)

SSL-Support: No openssl found. Get openssl at http://www.openssl.org

openssl ist installiert und liegt in /usr/local/ssl

und ich brauch unbedingt ssl im bnc, hat einer ne lösung? hab ssl alle möglichen versionen ausprobiert, sogar alte psybnc source genommen, und immer das gleiche problem.

ssl ist aus der source compiled uns installed, nicht über apt weil das garnicht richtig funktioniert.


debian sarge
kernel 2.6.18.1
openssl 0.9.8c
psybnc 2.3.2-7


----------



## DragonGUn (1. April 2007)

Hi Leutz

Habe erfolgreich nen psyBNC installiert und läuft eigentlich auch wunderbar.
ABER er disconnectet immer wieder und connected dann wieder.
Die Zeiten der "Discos" (Disconnects) sind unterschiedlich, mal läufts 3 Stunden manchmal nur ne halbe Stunde.
Danach connected er wieder normal und joint die Channels, als ob nie was war.

Im Log zeigt er nur:



> Sun Apr  1 11:23:53 :Verbindung von xx-xx-xxx-xxx.dclient.hispeed.ch       ?
> ? Sun Apr  1 11:23:53 :Nutzer DragonGun hat eingelogged.                     ?
> ? Sun Apr  1 13:39:26 :Nutzer DragonGun wurde getrennt vom Server.           ?
> ? Sun Apr  1 13:39:33 :Nutzer DragonGun () versucht irc.onlinegamesnet.net p ?
> ...



Die Meldung im IRC Client:


> (Read error: No route to host)



mehr wird nicht angezeigt im Log.

Kann mir da wer helfen?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## NonSense (2. April 2007)

disconnected nur der User oder der ganze Server vom Netzwerk?

no route to host heisst normalerweise das die verbindung unterbrochen ist, hab ich bei dsl in .de häufiger gehabt als ich getestet habe.

kann also nen kaputtes netzwerkkabel oder ne netzwerkkarte sein. auf jeden fall wird bei no route to host die verbindung unterbrochen.


----------



## kromonos (2. April 2007)

Ersteinmal vielen herzlichen Dank für das super Tutorial 
Habs beim erstenmal auch direkt geschafft 
Jetzt aber was anderes: Ich hab bei mir zuhause einen schönen Server stehen, auf dem ich psyBNC jetzt installiert hab. Schön als default user, wie sich das auch so gehört. Jetzt hab ich aber ein anderes Problem:

Sollte der Server mal ausfallen, egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer, und es ist ein Reboot nötig, hätte ich auch gerne, dass psyBNC automatisch beim Booten schon gestartet wird. Nicht als Root, sondern als normaler User.
Wie stell ich das jetzt an?


----------



## NonSense (3. April 2007)

setz einfach die psybncchk in die user crontab rein, dann checkt er automatisch ob der bnc läuft oder nicht. hilft auch bei programm abstürzen was bei psybnc leider hin und wieder mal vorkommt. muss man allerdings einige anpassungen machen

Inhalt von psybncchk (geändert)


> #!/bin/sh
> # This is the crontab script for psybnc.
> #
> # Please change the following path to your psybnc-directory.
> ...



als root crontab -e

und die folgende zeile mit hinzufügen



> 5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,0 * * * *     /path/to/psybnc/psybncchk



und schon wird die existens des bnc jede 5 min gecheckt und falls er abgestürzt ist neu gestartet.


----------



## NonSense (10. Mai 2007)

oidentd funktioniert nicht richtig unter meinem gentoo

oidentd.conf in /etc/conf.d/ ist richtig eingestellt

.oidentd.conf im homedir vom user exestiert und hat benötigte rechte, gibt auch den richtigen reply wieder

allerdings bekomm ich im irc immer den ident von bncuser und nicht meinen ident

hat noch wer ne idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Kayaro (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

Erstmal vielen dank für das wirklich gute tutorial!

Ich habe nun soweit alles am laufen. Nur ein kleines Problem habe ich noch.

Wenn ich auf meinen Nick einen whois setze (im irc) dann seh ich den Kompletten Hostname des Servers. Ich möchte aber nun, das hier eine von mir ausgewählte URL oder IP steht. Wie bekomme ich das hin?

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## che-g (29. Juli 2007)

zuerst mal Danke für das super Tutorial

ich möchte den psybnc wegen eines Onlinegames dazu benutzen, dass er Channels mitloggt

habe schon etwas rumprobiert

ADDLOG #xxxxxy.bot :*

von client aus eingegeben, es kam auch Nachricht, der log Eintrag wurde hinzugefügt

aber 1. sehe ich nicht, dass sich an den Logfiles was tut

2. gibt es da auch so ein gutes tutorial ?

Danke


----------



## timen (19. August 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe das Tutorial verwendet, um den psyBNC zu installieren.

Hat auch geklappt, danke erstmal!

Er funktionierte auch ein paar Tage, allerdings will ich mich nun einloggen, und dann das:

Connecting to IP-Adresse ( Port )
[10053] Software caused connection abort
Disconnected
Connect retry



Hat jemand ne Lösung?

danke


----------



## Vaiper (20. August 2007)

Hey,

ich Persönlich kann dir sBNC empfehlen.

Original: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/internetkommunikation-irc-icq-skype-co/274359-sbnc-installation.html

Hallo,

da ich immer wieder im IRC gefragt werde, wie man einen sBNC Installiert und auf ihn Connectet habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht, ein kleines Tutorial zu erstellen. Ich möchte gleich mal Anmerken mein Deutsch ist schlecht, sehr schlecht. Darum Bitte ich euch über die Rechtschreibfehler hinweg zu sehen.

 In diesem TuT geht es um Debian ! Getestet unter Debian Etch!

Vorraussetzungen:

Linux-Distribution
Ein wenig vorwissen, wie man User added etc.
Die Grundbefehle cd, mv etc.
GCC und Installiert

Adden eines Users
Zuerst melden wir uns als Root bei unserem Debian server an!


```
vaiper@Excelsus:~$ su
Password:
```
Als nächstes Adden wir einen neuen User auf unserem root.


```
Excelsus:~# adduser -m sbnc
```

Dann wechseln wir den Benutzer mit


```
Excelsus:~# su sbnc
Excelsus:/root$ cd ~
Excelsus:~$ whoami
sbnc
Excelsus:~$
```

Nun laden wir uns die aktuellste Version von sBNC herunter. Und entpacken es auch gleich.

```
wget http://mirror.shroudbox.net/sbnc-current.tar.gz
tar xvfz sbnc-current.tar.gz
```

Jetzt wechseln wir das Verzeichnis mit.

```
Excelsus:~$ cd sbnc-1.1/
```

Nun Übersetzen wir den Quellcode und beginnen mit der Installation.


```
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1$ ./configure    
-----Ellen Langer Text der dann Runterrattert----     
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1$ make
-----Ellen Langer Text der dann Runterrattert---- 
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1$ make install
-----Ellen Langer Text der dann Runterrattert----
```

Als nächstes Installieren wir das TCL-Modul für das Webinterface.

```
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1$ cd tickle
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ ./configure
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ make
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ make install
```

Nun können wir den sBNC Konfigurieren, indem wir ganz einfach das Konfigurationstool starten.

```
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ cd ../../sbnc/
Excelsus:~/sbnc$ ./conftool
shroudBNC1.1 $Revision: 371 $ - an object-oriented IRC bouncer
*** configuration generator
This utility will automatically generate a suitable configuration
for you once it has asked you some questions.
1. Which port should the bouncer listen on? [9000] 1337
2. What should the first user's name be? Vaiper
3. Please enter a password for the first user: test
Writing config...
```

Nun starten wir den sBNC das erstemal.

```
Excelsus:~/sbnc$ ./sbnc
```

Der Server läuft, jetzt Verbinden wir uns mit unserem sBNC und das machen wir in einem mirc clienten. 


```
/server <ip>:<port> <passwort> -i <nick> <alternativ_nick> <username>@
```

Wenn wir nun uns mit dem Server verbunden haben geben wir noch

```
/sbnc insmod ./tickle.so
```
ein, damit er das TCL-Modul lädt.

Viel Spaß

So ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem How To euch ein Bisschen beim Einrichten und Installieren eines sBNCs helfen. Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Tag und ein schönes Wochenende.

Würde mich Freuen wenn Ihr mich mal im IRC Channel #Vaiper besuchen kommt *Wink*

Meine Hp:

http://www.va1per.de

Wenn ihr noch Probleme habt, wendet euch doch einfach an mich.

ICQ:
216-728-965

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Sven "Vaiper" Timmermann

Copyright by Sven "Vaiper" Timmermann
Ihr wollt dieses How Tu bei euch auf der Hp bereitstellen? Sprecht mich im IRC und/oder ICQ  an  

IRC-Howto: Wie man auf einen Bouncer connectet


----------



## timen (20. August 2007)

Hat denn keiner eine Antwort trotzdem in Bezug auf meinen psyBNC? 

@ Vaiper

Wollte ich nun auch versuchen zu installieren, allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung nach /configure

```
checking for g++... no
checking for c++... no
checking for gpp... no
checking for aCC... no
checking for CC... no
checking for cxx... no
checking for cc++... no
checking for cl... no
checking for FCC... no
checking for KCC... no
checking for RCC... no
checking for xlC_r... no
checking for xlC... no
checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
```


Was nun? :>


----------



## deepthroat (20. August 2007)

Hi.





timen hat gesagt.:


> Hat denn keiner eine Antwort trotzdem in Bezug auf meinen psyBNC?
> 
> @ Vaiper
> 
> ...


Zum kompilieren mußt du natürlich ein einen Kompiler installiert haben.
	
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install g++
```
Gruß


----------



## Vaiper (21. August 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Zum kompilieren mußt du natürlich ein einen Kompiler installiert haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Genau :9 Ohne gehts nit ^^


----------



## timen (22. September 2007)

Hallo

Habe mal eine frage:

Da mein root letzens mal abgestürzt ist, bzw down gegangen für ein paar sekunden, weshalb auch immer, gehen die Bouncer nicht mehr!

ich habe sie wie in dem Tutorial installiert, und sie gehen auch.

Allerdings muss ich nun immer neue Ports anlegen, um wieder bnc's zum laufen zu bringen, und das stört.

Wenn ich nämlich versuche den psybnc einfach zu starten /psybnc, sagt er mir er kann keine listening ports anlegen.

Auf schon alte verwendete Ports kann man ja auch keine neuen Bnc anlegen, richtig?

Gibts also ne Möglichtkeit den psybnc dann so neuzustarten, ohne neue Ports anlegen zu müssen?


lg 

timen


----------



## Scotty86 (24. September 2007)

Hallo,
das Tutorial ist narrensicher, aber des war/ist nicht mein Problem.
Und zwar wenn ich mit meinem Admin-Account auf meinem BNC eingeloggt bin und einen useradde, connectet der ja ueber den selben Account wie ich, sprich wir sind im IRC die selbe Person!
Wie kann ich nun ein ganz sepperates BNC fuer einen neuen Benutzer anlegen, ohne noch ein weiteres mal psyBNC starten zu muessen?
Wenn ich 10 Nutzer haette, kann ich ja nicht 10mal psyBNC laufen lassen..
Gibt es da eine Moeglichkeit?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Roughneg (14. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hab mich auch an eure anleitung gehalten. Der psybnc läuft, user sind angelegt aber ich kann mich mit meinem mIRC einfach nicht darauf connecnte. Angeblich ist mein Passwort immer falsch. Hab ihr da noch nen Tipp für mich?
Vielen Dank!
Vince


----------



## Scotty86 (25. November 2007)

Hast du den Identd richtige eingestellt?

Btw. mein Prob hat sich geloest, nach paar Stunden rumprobieren gings, warum und wie weiss ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (5. Dezember 2007)

@Roughneg

Stoppe zunächst deinen PsyBNC, danach führst du make aus und anschließend startest du den BNC wieder. Dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

edit:
@Scotty86
Vorsicht mit 10 gleichzeitigen Usern auf dem PsyBNC -> G-Lined kommt sehr schnell 
Wenn du mehr als 5 User über deinen PsyBNC (eher Server) laufen lassen möchtest, so musst du dir Trusted beim quakenet besorgen.
Wie gesagt, sonst gibt es einen Bann

Gruss


----------

